# Race Face Deus Kurbelsatz oder besser was anderes???



## RMB-Rider (3. Mai 2011)

Ich überlege gerade an einem neuen Kurbelsatz für mein Vertex.
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit dem Deus-Kurbelsatz?
Taugt der was oder besser was anderes???


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Mai 2011)

die "turbine" was sonst, und sie würde gut zum Vorbau passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMB-Rider (3. Mai 2011)

Das ist ja so naheliegend. Warum bin ich nicht darauf gekommen?! 
Ich vermute mal, das dies wirklich die beste Lösung wäre! 
Und die 100 Euro mehr sind ja auch zu verschmerzen.
Allerdings ist das dann auch preislich die Obergrenze für mich!


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Mai 2011)

habe noch nie was schlechtes von einer race face kurbel gehört. Ich denke man gut auch ne deus kurbel nehmen.

verbaue gerade eine an meinem steelprojekt in weiss.


----------



## RMB-Rider (4. Mai 2011)

Eine der beiden wird es wohl definitiv für mich! (Wobei ich jetzt eher zur Turbine tendiere.) 
Ich habe jetzt erstmal noch ein paar andere Feinheiten bestellt. (XTR-Schaltwerk und Titan-Kleinkram)
Aber danach kommt wohl die Kurbel dran und zum guten Schluss noch ein vernünftiger Laufradsatz!
Dann steht es schon ganz gut da!


----------



## peterbe (6. Mai 2011)

Tja, da wirst du wahrscheinlich Pech haben: durch die Insolvenz von RaceFace sind die Lager inzwischen Ratzeputz leer. Ich musste mich durch halb Europa telefonieren, um noch eine Turbine zu bekommen. Im deutschen Lager bei BikeAction waren von 4 Wochen nur noch 2x170mm vorhanden, bei CRC auch nur noch ganz wenige. Also halt dich ran oder du wirst der Turbine ewig nachtrauern...


----------



## isartrails (7. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ob ich hier richtig bin?! 

Vielleicht weiß jemand von den Technikern unter euch, ob man einen Race Face Evolve XC/AM Kurbelsatz auch mit anderen als den Race Face Innenlagerschalen fahren kann?

Auf Ebay habe ich Innenlagerschalen von Fremdanbietern gefunden, die sollen gleichzeitig für Shimano, Race Face und FSA passen.
Kann ich daraus den Umkehrschluss machen, dass Shimano oder FSA-Schalen auch auf die Race Face-Kurbeln passen?

Mir sind bei mehreren Rockys immer wieder die Innenlagerschalen verreckt, wobei ich jedesmal dann komplett auf Shimano umgestiegen bin.
Nun habe ich mehrere noch ganz brauchbare RF-Kurbelsätze in der Kellerkiste, aber kein einziges vernünftig laufendes Lager hierfür.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, welche ich dafür verwenden kann, bzw. wo ich sie herbekomme.
Thx!


----------



## peterbe (7. Mai 2011)

RaceFace nutzt den HT 2-Standard, du kannst also alle Lager nutzen.


----------



## Catsoft (7. Mai 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> RaceFace nutzt den HT 2-Standard, du kannst also alle Lager nutzen.



Bis auf die von Truvativ/SRAM. Ich hab am liebsten die von Chris King


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Mai 2011)

Kannst fast alles nutzen ausser wie schon erwähnt truvativ/sram


----------



## RMB-Rider (15. Mai 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Tja, da wirst du wahrscheinlich Pech haben: durch die Insolvenz von RaceFace sind die Lager inzwischen Ratzeputz leer. Ich musste mich durch halb Europa telefonieren, um noch eine Turbine zu bekommen. Im deutschen Lager bei BikeAction waren von 4 Wochen nur noch 2x170mm vorhanden, bei CRC auch nur noch ganz wenige. Also halt dich ran oder du wirst der Turbine ewig nachtrauern...




Heute habe ich dann die Turbine bei CRC bestellt! 

Nun heißt es warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMB-Rider (18. Mai 2011)

Jaaaaaa! 
Die Turbine ist da und sie ist einfach traumhaft schön!!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Mai 2011)

RMB-Rider schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa!
> Die Turbine ist da und sie ist einfach traumhaft schön!!!


 
War schon n guter Tip, wa ?  ride on...


----------



## RMB-Rider (18. Mai 2011)

Der Tipp war superklasse!!!

Die Teile sind echt der Burner!!!


----------



## master_of_fuji (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi Jungs, 

ich plane, bei meinem neuen Cube AMS den Austausch meiner XT Kurbel
gegen eine RaceFace Deus Kurbel. Habt ihr bereits Erfahrungen mit diesem schicken Teil gemacht ? 

Kann ich die beiden Kurbeln gegeneinander austauschen ?
Funktioniert die RaceFace Kurbel mit dem XT Lager ?

Freue mich, von Euch zu hören

Wilson


----------



## Catsoft (28. Oktober 2011)

master_of_fuji schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> ich plane, bei meinem neuen Cube AMS den Austausch meiner XT Kurbel
> gegen eine RaceFace Deus Kurbel. Habt ihr bereits Erfahrungen mit diesem schicken Teil gemacht ?
> ...



Kurz: Ja!


----------



## spacehamster (30. Oktober 2011)

Wahrscheinlich ist das ne blöde Frage, und darum poste ich sie in diesen Thread, anstatt extra einen neuen aufzumachen:

Ist es irgendwie ein Problem, eine Diabolus-Kurbel mit einem normalen RF Single-Kettenblatt zu kombinieren? Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, müsste dazu eine E13 SRS+ Kettenführung passen? Das Ganze soll auf ein Cove STD, d.h. mit Adapter am Tretlager befestigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

